# the worst drivers in America are from........



## ski_resort_observer (May 31, 2010)

Just passing along some important info, not judging. I've seen alot of bad drivers with green plates but it turns out many are them are transplant from the land of bad drivers. :lol: :wink: 

http://www.walletpop.com/blog/2010/...2010/05/27/worst-drivers-in-america-by-state/


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 31, 2010)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Just passing along some important info, not judging. I've seen alot of bad drivers with green plates but it turns out many are them are transplant from the land of bad drivers. :lol: :wink:
> 
> http://www.walletpop.com/blog/2010/...2010/05/27/worst-drivers-in-america-by-state/



 Yep we got the worst drivers , the worst politicians anD the worst taxes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! damn ---------------------------------------we're Number One in NYS


----------



## Mildcat (May 31, 2010)

I don't think you can base the "worst drivers" from a written test. :smash: People texting and driving, drinking and driving, and driving aggressively are the worst drivers even though they might be able to ace that test. Other people might not be able to do well on the test but still drive defensively and with commonsense. Zero credibility in my book.


----------



## riverc0il (May 31, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> I don't think you can base the "worst drivers" from a written test. :smash: People texting and driving, drinking and driving, and driving aggressively are the worst drivers even though they might be able to ace that test. Other people might not be able to do well on the test but still drive defensively and with commonsense. Zero credibility in my book.


Perhaps and perhaps not. I bet there is a least minimal correlation. Might not be causation (for example, variables such as class and financial or social standing could influence people to be more book smart on the written test AND drive safer) but I bet written test knowledge and safe driving on the roads is at least weakly correlated at minimum.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 31, 2010)

Hmm, I won't say the worst drivers are from somelplace.  I will say the worst drivers are those who aren't quite sure where they are but proceed as if they do, make a Kamakazee turn when they are about to miss their destination, or drive way too slow with no reguard, etc., etc.  I'm not making a dig at tourists, I'm glad they're on weekend or vaca, I'm just saying...  :wink:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 31, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yep we got the worst drivers , the worst politicians anD the worst taxes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! damn ---------------------------------------we're Number One in NYS



Now just hold on there...I'll see your worst taxes and raise you the fact that Vermont has worst taxes except that sales tax thing in NY is a humdinger. Vermont's 9% meals tax bites everyone in the ass. 

It is based on a 20 question written test which I agree would seem to have little to do with actual driving so let's change it to the...... dumbest drivers in America.


----------



## Edd (May 31, 2010)

Mass scoring better than NH?  Evidently driver courtesy isn't factored in here.  Just kidding! (not really)


----------



## billski (Jun 1, 2010)

The epicenter of bad Boston drivers is in Everett. Having lived in Malden for two year I witnessed more cluelessness and utter abandon there than any place else in the metro area.
We also experienced drivers pursuing dirt roads with a death wish, with us in tow, in Bahamas. 
In Slovakia they make three lanes of two for passing by driving on the center line forcing the other cars to the dirt.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 1, 2010)

Edd said:


> Mass scoring better than NH?  Evidently driver courtesy isn't factored in here.  Just kidding! (not really)


NH and MA both have a LOT of really bad drivers. Having lived in both states, it is shocking how many NH drivers are as bad as they are. MA drivers tend to be rude because they have to be to survive in the metro areas whereas a lot of NH drivers are just plain bad and dumb drivers. My SO commutes 40 miles in I-93 to Concord and generally has a horror story at least once of week of someone almost causing an accident. It is just a different type of bad driving but bad drivers are all around. I can't say one state is worse than the other but there are different types of 'bad' driving for sure.

@SRO - VT income taxes are really low compared to what I experienced in MA before living in VT. Of course, NH is lowest of all. BUT that is to say... everyone always pays somewhere. If not in income, then property, sales/use, or meals, etc.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 1, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> NH and MA both have a LOT of really bad drivers. Having lived in both states, it is shocking how many NH drivers are as bad as they are. MA drivers tend to be rude because they have to be to survive in the metro areas whereas a lot of NH drivers are just plain bad and dumb drivers. My SO commutes 40 miles in I-93 to Concord and generally has a horror story at least once of week of someone almost causing an accident. It is just a different type of bad driving but bad drivers are all around. I can't say one state is worse than the other but there are different types of 'bad' driving for sure.
> 
> @SRO - VT income taxes are really low compared to what I experienced in MA before living in VT. Of course, NH is lowest of all. BUT that is to say... everyone always pays somewhere. If not in income, then property, sales/use, or meals, etc.



You guys don't get out much.   DWA (driving while Asian) on the west coast is the source of the worst driving in North America.   I nominate Richmond, BC as the worst since it has such a huge Chinese population that just got there.   In Northern New England, everybody gets their license at age 16 and has been driving forever.   They might be stumped by city traffic situations since they don't see them frequently but it's nothing like the expat Hong Kong housewife in the Lexus crossover SUV in Vancouver who has been driving for maybe a year or two.

I had an interesting one at KMart on Friday.   I was on Route 4 westbound stopped with my turn signal on to take a left into the post office.   A delivery truck was coming at me eastbound slowing down to take a right into the Deli.   There is no shoulder to speak.  A Mercedes with New York plates headed eastbound behind the truck decided to pass between us at about 60 mph in a 40 zone.   I still don't quite understand how the idiot had the dumb luck to not hit either me, the truck, or both.   

Vermont has a graduated income tax that is roughly 25% of federal.   If you  make no money, the tax rate is low.   If you make some serious coin, you find some other state to use as your tax address.   Other than physicians who have no choice since their office is in the state, you don't see many big income people declaring Vermont as their residence.    Massholia has a 5.95% flat tax.   I think the crossover point is around $100K of income.


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 1, 2010)

ski_resort_observer said:


> It is based on a 20 question written test which I agree would seem to have little to do with actual driving so let's change it to the...... *dumbest drivers in America*.



That would be me. :dunce:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 1, 2010)

Is there really a state/region out there that thinks that they DON'T have the worst drivers in the US???


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 1, 2010)

i won't say " the worst drivers in america are from......asia" because i would be accused of being racist


----------



## billski (Jun 1, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> It is just a different type of bad driving but bad drivers are all around. I can't say one state is worse than the other but there are different types of 'bad' driving for sure.



Boston appears to have a hands-down reputation for bad drivers across the nation, based upon thousands of social encounters I have had across the country over  the years. Whether the #1 reputation is deserved or not, I'll leave it to you to decide.  Many tourists chose not to drive in Boston because of its reputation.  Certainly some can be attributed to the unplanned road system, but others is simply because people know they can get away with it here.  

When I lived in western NY, certain Mass drivers that traveled there told me that they have to deliberately "tone down" their speed and their aggression.   Probably true of any urban to rural transition.


----------



## Marc (Jun 1, 2010)

Meh, arguing about the worst drivers in the US is like arguing about the ugliest people from Brazil.

Yes, there migth be some bad ones, but look elsewhere in the world and the argument is silly.

In countries like China, where there is almost no traffic law enforcement the only rule observed on a semi routine basis is, the heavier vehicle should probably get the right of way, occasionally.

I hear India is even worse, but I've never been there.  Getting driven through rush hour traffic in Shanghai Pudong was a hell of an experience.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 1, 2010)

Marc said:


> Meh, arguing about the worst drivers in the US is like arguing about the ugliest people from Brazil.
> 
> Yes, there migth be some bad ones, but look elsewhere in the world and the argument is silly.
> 
> ...



China and India ain't in America! :wink:  Boston is a crazy place to drive around not from the drivers but the crazy road/street layout. SLC is the opposite end of the stick being a couple of centuries younger the street system is well planned making it easy to get around.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 1, 2010)

The worst drivers in America are invariably from wherever the guy in front of me is from.

I will nominate CT drivers, though, since they think they're NYC cabbies, but are scared of driving.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 1, 2010)

There's quite a difference just between Maine drivers who frequent cities and those who do not... pretty lame..Think it all has to do with numbers..........


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 1, 2010)

Funny that the picture on question 5 is backwards.


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 1, 2010)

The Asian demographic for sure.  My sister-in-law hails from Laos, and man is she NUTS.  Not dumb, just NUTS.  As for region - I've driven in Boston, Hartford, NYC, northern NJ, pretty much anywhere in the northeast.  Rhode Island, and Providence in particular, takes the cake.  My first few trips there I wondered why there seemed to be a body shop on every street corner in the city.  After nearly 8 years of periodic trips along the main highways and secondary roads through the city, I know exactly why there are so many repair facilities, and it's not all for money laundering.

Not bad - only 3 wrong.  Though I don't agree with:

merging at the same speed as traffic.  Even if the traffic is doing 80 in a 60?  I would merge at traffic speed, just couldn't believe that was the correct answer.
passing on the right on a "highway of 2 or more lanes".  3 or more maybe, but it's okay to pass in the "slow lane" of a 2 lane highway?  I thought that was considered a no-no.

The last one I got wrong was the steady yellow:  I put be prepared to stop, instead of stopping if safe to do so.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 1, 2010)

billski said:


> Boston appears to have a hands-down reputation for bad drivers across the nation, based upon thousands of social encounters I have had across the country over  the years. Whether the #1 reputation is deserved or not, I'll leave it to you to decide.  Many tourists chose not to drive in Boston because of its reputation.  Certainly some can be attributed to the unplanned road system, but others is simply because people know they can get away with it here.


I used to drive into Boston 1-3 times per week. The only time I hated it was weekend afternoons when most folks were not used to driving in Boston. Personally, I think driving in Boston is a piece of cake compared to something like 93 in NH on holiday weekends.  No joke. Boston you just know what to expect from everyone so for me it is not stressful. You yell at someone when they DON"T cut you off and you expected them to do so! I only get scared when I don't have any idea what to expect from someone. So bad driving is all relative to what you are comfortable with... but I will never be comfortable with people doing unexpected things. That is why Boston, for me, is not full of bad drivers. Drivers in Boston do what you might expect them to do which makes driving fairly stress free.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 1, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I used to drive into Boston 1-3 times per week. The only time I hated it was weekend afternoons when most folks were not used to driving in Boston. Personally, I think driving in Boston is a piece of cake compared to something like 93 in NH on holiday weekends.  No joke.



You have that right, on Sunday nights and Mondays on a long weekend I-93 Southbound is like the cannonball run!  I can see the interstate from my house in the winter and there's just a constant stream of headlights flying by.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 1, 2010)

Aren't all the weekend driver on 93 from Boston metro?


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 1, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Aren't all the weekend driver on 93 from Boston metro?


Only the ones driving SUVs with something either attached to the roof or tailgate. :dunce:

Which is to say... most but not all.


----------



## Zand (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll give a nod to RI... it doesn't stand for "Road Idiots" for nothing. CTers and NJers weave the most as far as I've seen. NH is just plain funny to drive through sometimes... especially between Manchester and Plymouth or so. 

I find it funny hearing from so many people who are on the brink of moving out of MA that they are happy to leave the drivers behind. After spending 8 months in Vermont, I actually missed the uptempo traffic here. I couldn't take the slow, bumbling VT drivers, most of whom constantly do 10-15 MPH under the speed limit on any particular road and just bumble around.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 2, 2010)

Zand said:


> I'll give a nod to RI... it doesn't stand for "Road Idiots" for nothing. CTers and NJers weave the most as far as I've seen. NH is just plain funny to drive through sometimes... especially between Manchester and Plymouth or so.
> 
> I find it funny hearing from so many people who are on the brink of moving out of MA that they are happy to leave the drivers behind. After spending 8 months in Vermont, I actually missed the uptempo traffic here. I couldn't take the slow, bumbling VT drivers, most of whom constantly do 10-15 MPH under the speed limit on any particular road and just bumble around.



With the fierce speeding law enforcement by the state police, for-profit county sheriffs, and for-profit town cops, I go _exactly_ the speed limit in Vermont.   I try to keep it to a relatively sedate speed limit + 8 mph in NH now that they have also stepped up writing tickets to generate revenue.   In Massholia, I just move with the traffic and that means I'm usually going about 80 to 85 mph.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 2, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Aren't all the weekend driver on 93 from Boston metro?





riverc0il said:


> Only the ones driving SUVs with something either attached to the roof or tailgate. :dunce:
> 
> Which is to say... most but not all.



Are you guys referring to 93 above MHT?  If so, I somewhat fit the bill, because a good part of Southern NH is considered metro Boston.

Howevah...due to the obscenely large full-size van we own, we've never had to attach anything to the outside of the vehicle.  Four kids, ski equipment, enough clothes and towels to accommodate swimming apres ski, and groceries all fit inside!!

Thankfully it's not our daily driver, but we won't part with it.  It's a '97 GMC Savana with 250k+ miles and four college stickers on it.  It gets around.  : - )


----------



## billski (Jun 2, 2010)

I enjoy my freetime and weekends by NOT being on the interstate.  I'll take the backroads and drive at a casual speed with the top and windows down, it's so de-stressing.  I almost go out of my way to give drivers a break, most especially those who live along busy roads.  Think I'll go out and read some hysterical markers (I just noted that some souls seem to have spent their lives photographing all the markers and posting them on the web!)


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 2, 2010)

billski said:


> I enjoy my freetime and weekends by NOT being on the interstate.  I'll take the backroads and drive at a casual speed with the top and windows down, it's so de-stressing.  I almost go out of my way to give drivers a break, most especially those who live along busy roads.  Think I'll go out and read some hysterical markers (I just noted that some souls seem to have spent their lives photographing all the markers and posting them on the web!)



YOU are a better person than I am for sure.  : - )  When I leave here at 5:00 on Friday night, I want that 100-mile-ride to be as fast as possible...not at anyone else's expense, for sure, but "leisurely" ain't cuttin' it for me.


----------



## dmc (Jun 2, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> YOU are a better person than I am for sure.  : - )  When I leave here at 5:00 on Friday night, I want that 100-mile-ride to be as fast as possible...not at anyone else's expense, for sure, but "leisurely" ain't cuttin' it for me.



Me too... Get there quick and enjoy!!


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 2, 2010)

billski said:


> I enjoy my freetime and weekends by NOT being on the interstate.  I'll take the backroads and drive at a casual speed with the top and windows down, it's so de-stressing.  I almost go out of my way to give drivers a break, most especially those who live along busy roads.  Think I'll go out and read some hysterical markers (I just noted that some souls seem to have spent their lives photographing all the markers and posting them on the web!)



Chicken Farmer, I still love you!


----------



## billski (Jun 2, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> YOU are a better person than I am for sure. : - ) When I leave here at 5:00 on Friday night, I want that 100-mile-ride to be as fast as possible...not at anyone else's expense, for sure, but "leisurely" ain't cuttin' it for me.


Therein lies the difference between those who see the journey to be engaged with an enjoyed versus those who see the journey as a means to an end, to be dispatched with as soon as possible.  

I'm definitely NOT going to relax by:

START WEEKEND
Rush to vacationland, fight traffic, stress
relax
Rush back home, fight traffic,stress
START VACATION


----------



## billski (Jun 2, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Chicken Farmer, I still love you!


  where did that come from???


----------



## hammer (Jun 2, 2010)

billski said:


> Boston appears to have a hands-down reputation for bad drivers across the nation, based upon thousands of social encounters I have had across the country over  the years. Whether the #1 reputation is deserved or not, I'll leave it to you to decide.  Many tourists chose not to drive in Boston because of its reputation.  Certainly some can be attributed to the unplanned road system, but others is simply because people know they can get away with it here.
> 
> When I lived in western NY, certain Mass drivers that traveled there told me that they have to deliberately "tone down" their speed and their aggression.   Probably true of any urban to rural transition.


After living in the Sacramento area for a few years I came to believe that it's the roads around here that make the driver...put a driver from any city on Boston area roads for long enough and they will become Boston drivers.

Towing a trailer in NH was an interesting experience this past weekend...just tooling along in the right hand lane at 50-55 MPH watching the drivers behind me get frustrated and/or try to cut around me...


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 2, 2010)

billski said:


> where did that come from???



Figured that had to be what you were referring to in this:



billski said:


> Think I'll go out and read some hysterical markers (I just noted that some souls seem to have spent their lives photographing all the markers and posting them on the web!)



On  103 near Newbury, NH- big rock with "Chicken Farmer, I still Love You" painted on it.


----------



## dmc (Jun 2, 2010)

billski said:


> Therein lies the difference between those who see the journey to be engaged with an enjoyed versus those who see the journey as a means to an end, to be dispatched with as soon as possible.
> 
> I'm definitely NOT going to relax by:
> 
> ...



Therein lies the difference between somebody who sees the destination as a place to enjoy for a longer period then the journey vesus those who want to stare a road markers - which is cool too.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> Therein lies the difference between somebody who sees the destination as a place to enjoy for a longer period then the journey vesus those who want to stare a road markers - which is cool too.



I often enjoy the journey...just not on Friday nights when my lake house is calling to me!!
: - )

(I don't speed and I don't tailgate...but I don't dillydally.  ; - )


----------



## dmc (Jun 2, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I often enjoy the journey...just not on Friday nights when my lake house is calling to me!!
> : - )
> 
> (I don't speed and I don't tailgate...but I don't dillydally.  ; - )




Does it gurgle when it calls? 

In my Hunter or Killington days it was always a Friday night race to get up to see friends and have a drink..   Tuckerman trips we hammer to start our hike early...

Last summer I drove to Mount Rushmore/Devils Tower - we hammered but we stopped occasionally to check out the USA...  How could we not?


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> Does it gurgle when it calls?
> 
> In my Hunter or Killington days it was always a Friday night race to get up to see friends and have a drink..   Tuckerman trips we hammer to start our hike early...
> 
> Last summer I drove to Mount Rushmore/Devils Tower - we hammered but we stopped occasionally to check out the USA...  How could we not?



"Gurgling" is good.  It's more of an ESP thing...I can feel it beckoning.  And yes, if there's a drink waiting, all the better.  

"How could we not?" Indeed...that was a journey to be savored for sure!


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 2, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Are you guys referring to 93 above MHT?  If so, I somewhat fit the bill, because a good part of Southern NH is considered metro Boston


Puh-lez. SoNH is NOT metro Boston. Heck, anything outside 495 is definitely not Metro Boston. Most would actually define metro Boston as being inside 95, let alone 495.   

Though to the comment I piggy backed on... it was completely a joke. 93 is actually easier to drive on the weekends in vacationer crowd than when there is light traffic and people weaving in and out of traffic going 80+. That crap drives me nuts. More often it is a NH plate than a MA plate, too, from my experience.


----------



## Edd (Jun 2, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Puh-lez. SoNH is NOT metro Boston. Heck, anything outside 495 is definitely not Metro Boston. Most would actually define metro Boston as being inside 95, let alone 495.
> 
> 93 is actually easier to drive on the weekends in vacationer crowd than when there is light traffic and people weaving in and out of traffic going 80+. That crap drives me nuts. More often it is a NH plate than a MA plate, too, from my experience.



I live in seacoast NH and the driving around here is so chill compared to Salem, Manchester, and points south of there.

I spend 2-3 days a week in North Conway and am exposed to a ton of out of state drivers there.  If someone is driving like a dick I usually know before I look at the plate that it's from Mass.  I understand that those are survival tactics honed during years of Boston rush hour driving but it annoys me just the same.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 2, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Puh-lez. SoNH is NOT metro Boston. Heck, anything outside 495 is definitely not Metro Boston. Most would actually define metro Boston as being inside 95, let alone 495.
> 
> Though to the comment I piggy backed on... it was completely a joke. 93 is actually easier to drive on the weekends in vacationer crowd than when there is light traffic and people weaving in and out of traffic going 80+. That crap drives me nuts. More often it is a NH plate than a MA plate, too, from my experience.




Apologies, because I can't type the exact terminology right now...I'm gonna have to find the exact phrasing...but for all intents and purposes southern NH really IS metro Boston.  There are tables and facts and phrases, etc. that I can't wrap my head around right now.  For example, if you were moving from Cambridge to Nashua, you wouldn't pay crossing-state-border fees.  That's just one facet.  (Geoff...help me out here.)

"Most would actually define..."  LOL...my family is from Charlestown.  They think when I drive from Pelham to the Zakim Bridge it's a haul.  Not so much if you do the drive from here everyday.  Seriously...we are considered the greater-Boston-area in spite of the fact that not everyone thinks so.  In my life, I've lived both sides.  ; - )

NH plate?  When I'm driving in NY or NJ and someone's jockeyin' for position, I'm thinkin' "Hey, a$$hole...the plate may say NH, but I know what I'm doin'  Bring it!"


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Here ya go...

"The United States Office of Management and Budget (OMB) has defined 366 Metropolitan Statistical Areas (MSAs) for the United States of America. The OMB defines a Metropolitan Statistical Area as one or more adjacent counties or county equivalents that have at least one urban core area of at least 50,000 population, plus adjacent territory that has a high degree of social and economic integration with the core as measured by commuting ties."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston-Cambridge-Quincy,_MA-NH_MSA



Southern NH is counted in the Boston MSA.  : - )


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 2, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Puh-lez. SoNH is NOT metro Boston. Heck, anything outside 495 is definitely not Metro Boston. Most would actually define metro Boston as being inside 95, let alone 495.



PS  Thank you for the "smileys."  I like that your location says "Ashland, NH," otherwise I mighta felt compelled to ask you "wtf?"  PUH-LEEZE back atcha - "NH" does not equal "rube."  

(I've already addressed the "Metro Boston" issue. ; -)

LOL...how many people say they're "from NYC" when, in actuality, they're from LI?  Do the math...geographically speaking.  Pelham, NH is closer to Boston than Huntington Station is from NYC.  Dork?  Huntington Station to Water St. is an hour according to MapQuest, whereas Pelham, NH to the financial district in Boston is less than an hour.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 2, 2010)

People in northern Maine consider any place south of Bangor as part of Mass. :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 3, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> PS  Thank you for the "smileys."  I like that your location says "Ashland, NH," otherwise I mighta felt compelled to ask you "wtf?"  PUH-LEEZE back atcha - "NH" does not equal "rube."


wtf, eh? :lol:

Born, raised, and went to college in the 495 belt, lived and worked on the north shore for several years, and spent a significant amount of my free time in Boston in my 20s. The majority of my live was spent inside the 495 belt and I am familiar with SoNH (having lived on the MA side of the border and having relatives in SoNH) as well as the major differences between the two areas once you get one town north of the NH/MA border commerce strips.

Perhaps by government numbers SoNH is considered part of the greater Boston metro area... but really? Not so much. There is more to my experience and point of view than current location.

And try to get to Pelham, NH to the financial district during Rush Hour. :lol: HA! I have commuted on I-93 and I-495 in the morning. Unless you leave at 6am, they are stop and go in many places every work day morning and afternoon.

:beer:


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 3, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> wtf, eh? :lol:
> And try to get to Pelham, NH to the financial district during Rush Hour. :lol: HA! I have commuted on I-93 and I-495 in the morning. Unless you leave at 6am, they are stop and go in many places every work day morning and afternoon.
> 
> :beer:



God bless you for that, seriously.  It's good that there are people in the world who will do that.  I know about that commute...born and raised exactly where you mentioned; at the confluence of 495 and 93.  My parents bought their house in 1960 because of its proximity to 93.  Have lots of friends who made that commute back in the day; and still now have friends commuting from SoNH.  

Yucch. I'm spoiled.  My current commute is 10 minutes and involves stopping at one stop sign.   ; - )

(I drive through Ashland most weekends during ski season.  : - )


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 3, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> God bless you for that, seriously.  It's good that there are people in the world who will do that.  I know about that commute...born and raised exactly where you mentioned; at the confluence of 495 and 93.  My parents bought their house in 1960 because of its proximity to 93.  Have lots of friends who made that commute back in the day; and still now have friends commuting from SoNH.
> 
> Yucch. I'm spoiled.  My current commute is 10 minutes and involves stopping at one stop sign.   ; - )
> 
> (I drive through Ashland most weekends during ski season.  : - )



That sure as hell is not the 02129


----------

